# De Rosa Planet -- Buying used?



## RJ80 (May 29, 2010)

Anyone have any knowledge about a De Rosa Planet? I've got a thread started in the general bikes section and am looking at a used example locally. I'm having difficulty finding much info about the bike. The seller says it was built in 2007 (though I think the frame might be older -- around 2003?) and it's in reasonable shape, but clearly with some miles on it. Full Campy Centaur gruppo, Deda cockpit. This is the Aluminum frame with carbon seat stays. 

What should I look out for? Anyone have any problems with this bike? I'm between this or a new Felt F75, which is a similar aluminum/carbon stays design with full 105. Is it silly to buy a five year old bike if I'm new to the game?


----------



## bestT (Jan 29, 2004)

*mine cracked...*

examine the carbon/aluminum joints carefully...


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Also there are weight limits to some De Rosa frames. If you are under 200lbs, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## RJ80 (May 29, 2010)

Both points good to know. I'm currently right around 200 lbs, just over. Hopefully not for long!

I think I'll take another good look at the bike tomorrow and have a test ride. Any advice for checking for cracks, etc? Or is it best to hold out for something else...


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Ride it, buy it, ride it, have fun with it, enjoy it, then 
start lusting after a new 2011 De Rosa. It's human nature.


----------



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

*Planet 2003*

Had mine since 2003 had no problems am 210lbs, more previously. Fantastic frame an very light. Love De Rosa's would not ride anything else. Also have an older full Aluminium Planet as a winter bike.


----------



## RJ80 (May 29, 2010)

*Bought it!*

Looks like I'm a member of the De Rosa club now. Photos to come in the photo thread.

Thanks for the warnings, encouragement. I had a careful look over and had the owner (a pro mechanic) tell me about its history. Campy Centaur gruppo with new cables and rebuilt shifters. 

I'm very happy.


----------

